# UV decoy paint



## lowlandhunter (May 27, 2011)

need some impute on what paint to get and what kind works the best. Im going between reel wings birdvision paint and Parkers Uvision paint and if theres any others I don't now about the input would be nice. I heard good about both but heard the reelwings paint isn't actually uv reflective might be rumor I don't know fill me in please if ya can thanks a lot


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Uvision paint is the real deal. The proper uv characteristics and a tought paint .


----------



## lowlandhunter (May 27, 2011)

And does Uvision have actual blue goose paint?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

birdvision is not real UV paint, I could prove it to you if I had a UV light, and remember a black light is not UV light.

The inventors of Uvision are from ND and have real technology behind their paint.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

tfs- you are 100% correct.BirdVision is a 2-bit knockoff. A couple of colors mixed by Glidden.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to America, land of the "knock-offs"!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

save your money


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

Best paint I've ever used to refurbish my decoys. An air brush and properly thinned/ mixed paint create the most realistic decoy I've ever seen and/or hunted over. Birds do not flare... they cup, commit and finish within easy range, often too close.


----------

